# L226 Is here



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

Just received L226 at 10:30 am central time.

Could this be major or just a miner tweak?


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope it fixes my on again, off again ota guide issues!


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

It looks like 4x speed in SD may be fixed. (I hope)


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Doesn't fix stretching 1080i source in 16x9 mode. Have to keep it in 4x3 #2 to stretch the picture.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

jsanders said:


> Doesn't fix stretching 1080i source in 16x9 mode. Have to keep it in 4x3 #2 to stretch the picture.


Bummer. If I were prioritizing Mark's bug tracking list, I'd put fixing TV2 output in 16x9 mode at the very top.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Bichon said:


> Bummer. If I were prioritizing Mark's bug tracking list, I'd put fixing TV2 output in 16x9 mode at the very top.


Yea, what he said.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

I hope it fixes the bugs with the timers and blank daily schedule. Doing a force upload guide 3 times a day is a pain...


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

does anyone know how long it takes for the download? The green bar is stuck at about one third of the way and seems not to move to continue the download. The message says do not disturb or unplug the receiver until this screen disappears.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

It fixed my Dish Home Interactive


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Finally, mine downloaded. I am sure Mark will publish changes as soon as he gets them. Thanks Mark for a great job.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I hope that it fixes the error code: 07 problem. Those have been my major disappointment with the 942.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Does this fix the "Acquiring satellite signal 0 of 5" and switch problems? I'd love to be able to turn my automatic updates back on and not have to perform manual updates every night.


----------



## riffjim4069 (May 15, 2004)

volfan615 said:


> I hope it fixes my on again, off again ota guide issues!


Well, L2.26 did not fix my local digitals in the PG...still says Digital Local for channels. CallerID was once again working...but that too is on again/off again.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

This is cool. If I'd had mine long enough to experience all the problems, I'd add to the wish list  

(Just havin' fun...I'll be anxiously watching for the list of what if fixes.)


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

It did fix my dish home also, now it don't reboot when I push dish button.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

The good: 4x of SD seems to have been fixed.

The bad: I still lose video over DVI if I turn the monitor off and then back on.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't see much new, it appears to be a tweak if I had to guess, hope release notes show up to stop the speculation of what it did or didn't do..


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

normang said:


> I don't see much new, it appears to be a tweak if I had to guess, hope release notes show up to stop the speculation of what it did or didn't do..


Based on the last time, it might be better to say, "hope release note(s) show up to stop the speculation of what it did or didn't do". :stickman:


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

Well I had L226 when I got home this evening but no OTA guide data. Maybe it will come in overnight.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I have 226, and one thing it didnt' fix: hearing DD5.1 on live while recording on the other tuner. I'd vote for a fix of that at the top of the list. Pretty important part of HD in my estimation.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

ewingr said:


> I have 226, and one thing it didnt' fix: hearing DD5.1 on live while recording on the other tuner. I'd vote for a fix of that at the top of the list. Pretty important part of HD in my estimation.


Bet you're running in single mode? Never had any problem recording/listening to DD on either tuner in dual mode.


----------



## foosnake (May 8, 2005)

> I have 226, and one thing it didnt' fix: hearing DD5.1 on live while recording on the other tuner. I'd vote for a fix of that at the top of the list. Pretty important part of HD in my estimation.


I run in single mode and don't have the problem either!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Allen or I will try to get release notes up later today, if possible. From what I know (regardless of what the release notes end up saying), L226 is a pretty major release.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

It didn't help me with my DVI problem.  
I still have to do a cold boot if I want to use the DVI
output. VERY annoying.


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

sammy61 said:


> It didn't help me with my DVI problem.
> I still have to do a cold boot if I want to use the DVI
> output. VERY annoying.


A much quicker solution is to connect via component too, and when you lose DVI, switch to the component input and change the resolution on the 942 to anything but 480i, (or 720p if your tv doesn't support it) then switch back to the DVI input and it will lock.

Then switch the resolution back to what you use. (1080i, 720p etc.) it takes 30 seconds and works every time for me (every morning) Much faster than an unplug reboot.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Bet you're running in single mode? Never had any problem recording/listening to DD on either tuner in dual mode.


That is correct.

In the end, this is a bug I'd like to see fixed.

With regard to Single/Dual mode: I can't imagine why they didn't put that on the remote. Oh well.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Allen or I will try to get release notes up later today, if possible. From what I know (regardless of what the release notes end up saying), L226 is a pretty major release.


I was told yesterday that the release contained nothing major. (Additional VOOM fix) and that if people were reporting problems fixed then they probably just needed to have the software reinstalled which cleared up most of the issues.

If it is a major release why would you think that the release notes show elsewise? What is Dish trying to hide?


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

After the download mine would freeze up on local digital when trying to skip back. I had to do a hard reboot, delete then reinstall my locals. Works fine now but DD5.1 still don't work on both tuners as other people reported.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

I also had to do a hard reboot shortly after 226, which caused me to loose part of my recording of the Eagles Farewell Concert on NBC:icon_cry:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

waltinvt said:


> I also had to do a hard reboot shortly after 226, which caused me to loose part of my recording of the Eagles Farewell Concert on NBC:icon_cry:


Don't cry it wasn't that great of a concert (Hell Freezes Over was a good concrt) what was up with the horns and violins? Man they sounded terrible on many songs.

Joe Walsh was great though and looked like he was having a great time.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Don't cry it wasn't that great of a concert (Hell Freezes Over was a good concrt) what was up with the horns and violins? Man they sounded terrible on many songs.
> 
> Joe Walsh was great though and looked like he was having a great time.


For me it was great because although I was a great fan or theirs in the early days, I had gotten away from them and many other great groups (family of 10 will do that ), so this was really the first time I'd seen / heard them in years. To me, they sounded as good as I remember them from long ago - maybe better and I don't even get HD or 5.1 on NBC yet. Of course I'd had a beer and a glass of wine with dinner, which at my age will get you in the right mood. What was really great was seeing my kid's reaction to them. They all like music from my days more than they do their own. From what you say, I'd probably really like that Hell Freeses Over concert. If you ever see it listed pop me a PM.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Get the Hell Freezes Over DVD, it has a GREAT DTS Soundtrack.

The Eagles themselves did not sound bad, just the brass band and violins did not belong there and it threw everything off to me.


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Don't cry it wasn't that great of a concert (Hell Freezes Over was a good concrt) what was up with the horns and violins? Man they sounded terrible on many songs.
> 
> Joe Walsh was great though and looked like he was having a great time.


The sound was awfull at least from my local affiliate. But then again I was comparing it to Hell Freezes Over.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

L226 also did not fix the chopped off extended guide. In fact it made it much worse on my set. Now I can't read ANY of the bottom listing and it has chopped off the top of the info bar at the top when browsing. Since there is no user adjustable 'overscan" adjustment on my set, I'm pretty much SOL.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

The concert is scheduled to be repeated a couple of times on Bravo, including an encore at 9:00 tonight. Of course watching it in standard def without Dolby Digital could prove painful after enjoying the excellent picture and sound of the original NBC broadcast last night.

Scott is right about the Hell Freezes Over DVD, it's a must for any Eagles fan.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Release Notes are now posted at top of forum.


----------

